# 920WT Printing Question



## Paradigmwg (Feb 23, 2014)

I have placed the attached image against a blue background since that is the color shirt it'll be applied against. 

Is there a way to print this image for transfer via the OKI 920WT? 

The issue that I'm having is that the 920WT prints a white backing against the color and, of course, the white is overpowering the color in the gradients.

I've printed 1000's using the OKI but this is the first time I've attempted something such as this. I've already gone through about $50 worth of paper with no success (always having the white issue). I've had poor results both with direct print as well as using the Forever TransferRip software.

I've even tried color matching the blue to the color of the shirt (knowing full well that the result would be poor but taking a shot anyway). 

I've tried both Forever & Neenah image clip with no luck.

Any suggestions would be much appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Katie at DFX (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, Joe. Love this graphic! As far as I know, all weedless papers require a certain toner density (think thickness) or higher to work. The pro920WT will "fill up" any low-density areas with white - hence the white edge on any fade/gradient that goes from a solid color to transparent. I find that using halftone style gradients (little dots) result in a look closest to the original graphic.


----------

